# Ivermectin Pour On for lice and mites?



## HoosierShadow

Ok someone had suggested to me to try using Ivermectin pour on for mites and lice.

I can not seem to find a straight answer searching on line.

Is the Pour On effective in goats for treating lice and mites? 

Is It safe? We have 5-6 week old kids that may have mites.

Safe for pregnant does? I'd like to know so I can put it in my notebook for future reference 

Dosage? What is effective, yet safe?

Also, I was told/read somewhere that you can take a little bit of Pour On, and rub it into the affected areas such as the legs? Is that true?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MsScamp

According to what I've read, ivermectin pour on is effective for lice and mites. I believe ivermectin has the largest safety margin of all the wormers currently available. I know I've read several articles that state it is safe up to 10X the recommended dosage. Straight ivermectin(as opposed to ivomec plus) is safe for pregnant does. I can't help you with the dosage - I've never had to worm my goats or deal with lice/mites. I don't know about rubbing it on but, if you try it, I would wear gloves because the pour on is designed to be absorbed through the skin. If it contains DMSO, chances are good that it will be absorbed through your skin, too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks I appreciate it! Yeah, gloves are a must. I'll have to stay on the kids about touching them until the stuff dries on the goats skin. 
We may go ahead and dose 1cc per 22lbs. but if anyone knows an accurate dosage then I hope to find out, it's frustrating using something you aren't familiar with using.
We usually use Cylence starting in January - May, but I feel it's effective on some, and not effective on others.


----------



## MsScamp

No problem! I hear you on the frustration part! :laugh:


----------



## BrileyGoats

We used Ivermec orally to treat the biting type earlier this year and it worked wonderfully. I don't remember the exact dosage, maybe 1cc per 100#?


----------



## nancy d

We use the pour on for any heel mites. Rub in down to skin, paying attention to under dew claws. Repeat in 21 days. Usually two treatments zap it. Sometimes three.
Have never used it as a wormer, just topical.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Nancy! We dosed everyone down their topline yesterday afternoon. The 2 does that have them on their legs seem to be improving, but I'm hoping to soak their legs in some warm vinegar water today, so I can get any scabs off, clean/disinfect, then I'll rub some Ivermectin pour on onto any of the worse areas on their legs. If their legs aren't too bad, I may just try to apply more Nu-Stock.


----------



## sassykat6181

I've used it on top lines and also on the bucks legs. I put it in a syringe and spread it like you would a dogs "advantage". Pick up the foot and put a few drops on the dew claw area. Just make sure to wear gloves and also that it gets directly on the skin, spreading the hair is necessary. I dosed at 1cc/20# I use the cattle and swine pour on.


----------



## Everfree

If I use ivermectin pour on at 1 cc/22 lbs, do I treat once or three times 10 days apart? 

ETA: for lice

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## happyhogs

I have treated my boys at that same dosage and have done two treatments so far, ten days apart, and will do a third and final after another ten days. This is to ensure a total break in the life cycle of the lice or mites. In my case, possible mites.


----------



## Everfree

Thanks so much for the reply.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## bbellhbl

1cc/11 lb orally (twice the recommended cattle dose) for worms. Works great.
When I've used topically some of my goats' hair came out. Not every goat had that reaction. Any body else?


----------



## Pjn02

I used ivermectin pour on for mites last year and it worked really quickly. Went from a naked pig like appearance to full hair in less than a week. She has it again this year but I cannot find where I wrote down the dosage and treatment protocol! Not in my usual notebook, bummer.


----------



## bbellhbl

1cc/22lb topically


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't tried the pour on but the regular 1% injectable works wonders for mange and mites for future reference. I bought a boer doe at an auction who had some serious leg, udder, and underbelly mange and mites, two shots and her problems went away and all her hair grew back.


----------



## Pjn02

I did use 1cc/22 lbs poured straight line from neck to tail. She is a boer goat that usually has thick wool like coat. Sparse right now, but will report back when noticeable improvement is seen. I just applied it last night. Thanks all!


----------



## KOOLIE-WEDGIE

Hello, just reading your older answers to the questions re: DOSE RATE FOR 'IVOMECTIN POUR-ON' FOR GOATS...(the vets wont say because its 'off label' for goats(in other words..he knows it works & is safe, but cannot advise as it isnt 'on the label for use with CAPRINES'???!!! uuggghhh! :/
i have been asking vets and everyone i meet about DOSE/RATIO/WEIGHT/MLS/CCs/ POUNDS/KILOS etc, and am at screamng point from 'fustration' as nobody can tell me what DOSE RATE PER KILO, I WOULD USE FOR MY TWO ADULT GOATS....i have used the powder,shampoos etc, but i want to use what will WORK for the poor things, the Lice/Mites are stressing them badly......CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP???


----------



## DMSMBoers

MsScamp said:


> I can't help you with the dosage - I've never had to worm my goats or deal with lice/mites.


 Do you have a secret MsScamp? You've never wormed or you don't use Ivermec to worm with?


----------



## Pjn02

I used 1cc/22 lbs of ivomec pour on for cattle last year and it worked awesome. Needed it again this year for the same boer goat (my Nubians haven't lost hair, despite living In same pen) and after three days has started growing her hair back. Will treat again in ten days, treated the Nubians orally with Valbazen. Cleaned the pens down to dirt and sprinkled a generous dose of diatomaceous earth under fresh wood chip bedding. It worked well last year, hoping it will again this year.


----------



## bbellhbl

2.2 lb per kilo. So... 1cc per 10 kilos topically (pour-on). Remember when using ORAL drench use twice cattle label for Ivomec.


----------



## lisanne

A goat I had previously had ear mange from mites. The vet had me treat with an oral ivermectin paste. Second dose 21 days later. Worked like a charm!


----------



## HoosierShadow

lisanne said:


> A goat I had previously had ear mange from mites. The vet had me treat with an oral ivermectin paste. Second dose 21 days later. Worked like a charm!


This is an old thread, but I am glad it worked for you! We've been using the Ivermectin Pour on for a while and it works great! Clears up any issues we've had, and we haven't had lice in years. I've used Ivermectin Pour On in kids as young as 2 weeks old and no issues. 
The only issue I've had is with our buck. He acts like it's killing him, and throws a fit. I had that happen with a doe once, years ago when I gave her a shot of Ivermectin, thought I'd killed her! So I may have to try the horse oral wormer if he has any issues in the future that need to be treated.


----------



## lisanne

HoosierShadow said:


> This is an old thread, but I am glad it worked for you! We've been using the Ivermectin Pour on for a while and it works great! Clears up any issues we've had, and we haven't had lice in years. I've used Ivermectin Pour On in kids as young as 2 weeks old and no issues.
> The only issue I've had is with our buck. He acts like it's killing him, and throws a fit. I had that happen with a doe once, years ago when I gave her a shot of Ivermectin, thought I'd killed her! So I may have to try the horse oral wormer if he has any issues in the future that need to be treated.


Yes, I realize it's an old thread. I'm just catching up since I'm new to goats. But I'm learning lots from old threads!  That's great to know that you haven't had lice on your goats for years!! Do you use the pour-on as a preventative, then? How often?

One reason I'm wanting to go with ivermectin instead of CyLence or Permethrin is because I personally react to the permethrin-type products. They are supposedly more "natural" but that doesn't make them necessarily safe. My lips and tongue tingle and I get an instant headache when I breathe them in or even touch an animal that has been treated recently. It does not surprise me that some individual animals like yours might be allergic to ivermectin. It might not be a visible reaction (rash). My horse was allergic to amoxicillin, and it really did come close to killing her!


----------



## HoosierShadow

lisanne said:


> Yes, I realize it's an old thread. I'm just catching up since I'm new to goats. But I'm learning lots from old threads!  That's great to know that you haven't had lice on your goats for years!! Do you use the pour-on as a preventative, then? How often?
> 
> One reason I'm wanting to go with ivermectin instead of CyLence or Permethrin is because I personally react to the permethrin-type products. They are supposedly more "natural" but that doesn't make them necessarily safe. My lips and tongue tingle and I get an instant headache when I breathe them in or even touch an animal that has been treated recently. It does not surprise me that some individual animals like yours might be allergic to ivermectin. It might not be a visible reaction (rash). My horse was allergic to amoxicillin, and it really did come close to killing her!


No problem at all, I just wanted to clarify it since things change over time, especially for anyone else reading 

I am sorry you have a reaction to Permethrin, it's one thing I do like to use in the summer time - I mix a tiny bit in a spray bottle with water and mist everyone to help with flies and gnats. Won't be long before I have to start doing this again!

I use the Ivermectin as preventative and treatment. Generally, we see mites in the winter months, or on young kids. So I tend to treat the adults every 6 weeks through those colder months.
If an adult has a mite issue, I treat every 5 days until it clears up, then 21 days after that last dose, and if all is well they go back on an every 6 week routine.
I don't do any preventative in the warmer months unless necessary.

Kids - I normally see signs of mites around 3-6 week range (hair loss on ears and above the nose or around the eyes, eyes may be a bit runny). 
As soon as I see any signs, I treat, and I treat all kids 2 weeks and older. I retreat infected kids every 3-5 days until hair grows back. Then after last dose I usually dose again about 10 days later, and then try to get them on an every 4 week schedule/or as needed. Generally 3-4 months they aren't as prone to them, and then I treat them the same way I treat the adults, as needed.
Usually any babies we keep after weaning are shown in 4-H by my kids, so we keep a close eye on them for any issues.


----------



## Pepper

HoosierShadow said:


> No problem at all, I just wanted to clarify it since things change over time, especially for anyone else reading
> 
> I am sorry you have a reaction to Permethrin, it's one thing I do like to use in the summer time - I mix a tiny bit in a spray bottle with water and mist everyone to help with flies and gnats. Won't be long before I have to start doing this again!
> 
> I use the Ivermectin as preventative and treatment. Generally, we see mites in the winter months, or on young kids. So I tend to treat the adults every 6 weeks through those colder months.
> If an adult has a mite issue, I treat every 5 days until it clears up, then 21 days after that last dose, and if all is well they go back on an every 6 week routine.
> I don't do any preventative in the warmer months unless necessary.
> 
> Kids - I normally see signs of mites around 3-6 week range (hair loss on ears and above the nose or around the eyes, eyes may be a bit runny).
> As soon as I see any signs, I treat, and I treat all kids 2 weeks and older. I retreat infected kids every 3-5 days until hair grows back. Then after last dose I usually dose again about 10 days later, and then try to get them on an every 4 week schedule/or as needed. Generally 3-4 months they aren't as prone to them, and then I treat them the same way I treat the adults, as needed.
> Usually any babies we keep after weaning are shown in 4-H by my kids, so we keep a close eye on them for any issues.


 I am running into this now. I can't see anything such as lice, but sure is seeming to be mites. Kids are stomping and twitching and it's too cold out yet for flies etc. You didn't say what route you used the ivermectin and dosage for kids? I would love to hear what you are doing. You sound peaceful and I sure don't LOL. I'm about to bounce off the wall here with this issue lol. Other than the deep bedding to keep them from freezing over the Winter.. I've cleaned all that out and think they may have picked up mites from another shelter outside.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Pepper said:


> I am running into this now. I can't see anything such as lice, but sure is seeming to be mites. Kids are stomping and twitching and it's too cold out yet for flies etc. You didn't say what route you used the ivermectin and dosage for kids? I would love to hear what you are doing. You sound peaceful and I sure don't LOL. I'm about to bounce off the wall here with this issue lol. Other than the deep bedding to keep them from freezing over the Winter.. I've cleaned all that out and think they may have picked up mites from another shelter outside.


I totally understand the frustration! If I suspect mites I use 1cc per 20lbs. down the back. Depending on age of kids (prefer over 1 month old) I will take a little extra and put a little drop under each dew claw. I do this every 7 days for 2-3 total treatments. Check under dew claws and legs closely to see if you feel any rough skin or scabs that can definitely be a sign of mites. 
I do the same treatment with the moms. Any affected areas that are rough or scabby I won't use Ivermectin on those, instead I use Nustock. Our babies either would get them around the dew claw area or on their ears. I will use Nustock on the ears. Sometimes the ears lose hair when they get sunburned or are shedding and Nustock is great for that too - any skin or hair loss issues that doesn't involve infection.

Treat your bedding and barn. Mix Permethrin in a spray bottle or sprayer and spray over the bedding and walls, or get Permethrin based powder, I think I usually use Gordon's brand I can't think of the bottle name, but it's a powder I used to get at TSC and I'd sprinkle that in their bedding.

We switched to shavings earlier this year and I am hoping that helps since we clean it out frequently. I do think they get the mites from the hay though and babies like to sleep on the hay that is dropped under the hay feeders.


----------



## Pepper

HoosierShadow said:


> I totally understand the frustration! If I suspect mites I use 1cc per 20lbs. down the back. Depending on age of kids (prefer over 1 month old) I will take a little extra and put a little drop under each dew claw. I do this every 7 days for 2-3 total treatments. Check under dew claws and legs closely to see if you feel any rough skin or scabs that can definitely be a sign of mites.
> I do the same treatment with the moms. Any affected areas that are rough or scabby I won't use Ivermectin on those, instead I use Nustock. Our babies either would get them around the dew claw area or on their ears. I will use Nustock on the ears. Sometimes the ears lose hair when they get sunburned or are shedding and Nustock is great for that too - any skin or hair loss issues that doesn't involve infection.
> 
> Treat your bedding and barn. Mix Permethrin in a spray bottle or sprayer and spray over the bedding and walls, or get Permethrin based powder, I think I usually use Gordon's brand I can't think of the bottle name, but it's a powder I used to get at TSC and I'd sprinkle that in their bedding.
> 
> We switched to shavings earlier this year and I am hoping that helps since we clean it out frequently. I do think they get the mites from the hay though and babies like to sleep on the hay that is dropped under the hay feeders.


Thank you! I'll do this. The kids are just now 5 and 9 weeks old. I was scared to try the ivermectin on them yet want the invisible critters gone! One is stomping feet when outside and acting like flies are biting but it's too cold here for them yet. It makes sense under the dew claws too! I don't see any areas of missing hair or patches. Yet.. I'll start treatment today. I did use python on the bedding but I don't think it kills mites. I'll get the other you suggested and I do have permethrin spray. 

The bedding. SMH! We've used deep bedding due to the ridiculously cold temps this year. I cleaned it out, did a new later or pine pellets, shavings and ...........straw... I have wondered if this is coming in on the hay or straw... you pretty much confirmed it. 

From my understanding the mites are host specific but I have huge doubts about this. I think the northern fowl mites from the chickens could be an issue but who knows these days. At any rate, they don't share the same areas. 

Thank you again. You've been very helpful!!!


----------

